# Preparing an Epson R1800 for sublimation



## naena33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to sublimation. I have two Epson R1800 printers and I want to use one as a sublimation printer. How do I go about cleaning out the old ink so that I can prepare the printer for the sublimation ink?

Thanks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

naena33 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new to sublimation. I have two Epson R1800 printers and I want to use one as a sublimation printer. How do I go about cleaning out the old ink so that I can prepare the printer for the sublimation ink?
> 
> Thanks.


You don't need to clean out the printer unless it is clogged. On desktop Epsons the print head only holds a miniscule amount of ink, once new inks are installed the printer will recognize the new carts and do an auto head clean, all the previous inks will be flushed.

Larger format Epsons and Ricohs have long ink lines which must be flushed, Desktop Epsons the carts sit directly over the print head and no ink lines.

Just install your new inks.


----------



## naena33 (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for your help!


----------



## sleeperagent (Aug 25, 2012)

The old ink that gets flushed - where does it go?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

sleeperagent said:


> The old ink that gets flushed - where does it go?


Into the waste pads. On desktop Epsons once it gets full then the printer will have double blinking lights and have the printer serviced. Larger format Epsons you can replace these yourself without a printer modification. Some 3rd parties provide a waste pad kit for desktop Epsons where you can install and add a waste tank yourself and then use a reset utility to clear the blinking lights.


----------

